# Bad passenger side ball joint.



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

So, I'm back lol. While getting good my tires changed out today I couldn't help but notice that my ball joint the on the passenger side is bad. This explains why that side of the car rattles in certain conditions. What I'm curious about is how hard would it be to replace just the all joint. Are these pressed in or do they clamp in?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They are pressed in and ball joints are available on the aftermarket, but, Nissan recommends and sells only the control arm, which is also available on the aftermarket. I would recommend the latter. You can get Dorman control arm with new bushings and ball joint for $55 at Rockauto.com and it carries a limited lifetime warranty. The reason why arms are recommended over joints is because the stamped steel control arms can stretch where the ball joint is pressed into during the R&R and then later the joint can get loose and fall out of the control arm, being held in by only the snap ring.


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

Cool, that's what I'll do then. The cost of getting one then pressing it will cost more than 55.


----------

